# A/C cutting on and off



## jwright66 (Apr 25, 2007)

:newbie: I have a 93 Maxima with 140k miles on it. The A/C works, but the clutch only engages for about 30 seconds, cuts off for 30 seconds and so on, and blows really cold when the clutch is engaged. I've added r-134a and have a low pressure of appx. 30lbs.(Sorry the gauge I had wouldn't test the high side) It was suggested to me to check the high & low pressure switches, but I can't even find them...If anyone can tell me where to find them or have any advice at all, I would really appreciate it. Thanks Very Much!!


----------

